
China’s gene-editing ‘Frankenstein’ jailed for three years in modified baby case - ilamont
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3043894/chinas-gene-editing-frankenstein-jailed-3-years-modified-baby
======
rogerkirkness
Strange sort of fear-based moral response to something which will clearly be
common in 20 years.

